# L4.48 Software Experiences/Bugs Discussion



## Ron Barry

L4.48 for the ViP622/ViP722 began spooling to some customers last night. Please use this thread to discuss your experiences and any bugs found.

Release notes can be found here


----------



## 5harkology

I usually get updates immediately, but my 622 hasn't been fed 4.48 yet. Is this normal? 

My update preference is set to 4am.


----------



## bartendress

Thanks for posting these for us R.B.!

We all appreciate your willingness to share news with everyone.

I checked on my way out the door @ 7:45 AM and had 448 already. Time to play.


----------



## Ron Barry

Thank Rob... He did the leg work but due to a job emergency I stepped in and posted them.


----------



## Steve H

Thanks for the notes...... I wonder what does "fix audio problem" mean"


----------



## KB14

I just recently bought a new Archos, so I'm excited for this update


----------



## BillJ

My oldest 622 has it this AM. Usually a delay of 2 or 3 weeks before they update the newest 622.


----------



## mwsmith2

> # Support for Gen 5 Archos PMP devices
> # Improvements in DishONLINE feature


Wow, so I can get any Gen 5 Archos PMP and it'll work with my 622? Man, that's awesome, and also makes me very happy I didn't just recently buy an iPod or Zune. I'd love to transfer stuff to a PMP so I can watch it during lunch.

Anyone see what the "improvements" are? Are they visible or just behind the scenes stuff?


----------



## Moridin

Steve H said:


> I wonder what does "fix audio problem" mean"


As a guess: prior to this release, I'd hear sporradic breaks in audio when watching OTA (MPEG-2) programming that were seemingly random (i.e. back up 10 seconds after hearing a break, and no break the second time around). I no longer hear such breaks.


----------



## mrplow

w/4.48 My 622 now has breaks in the audio and pic freeze on NBC OTA, but the 722(4.48) works great on the NBC OTA. When I watched heros on Monday w/ 4.47 on the 662 there were no problems.


----------



## Henry

No download last night. Still waiting my turn.


----------



## space86

I got the Software update this morning what new features do I get Now ?


----------



## lujan

KB14 said:


> I just recently bought a new Archos, so I'm excited for this update


I bought and then returned the PocketDish (Archos) last year when I found out you couldn't transfer HD shows to the PocketDish. Have they fixed this or is it still only SD material that can be transfered? Also, does the Archos have the fast USB transfer stuff or is it still "real time" transfers?


----------



## Ron Barry

space86 said:


> I got the Software update this morning what new features do I get Now ?


Check out the release notes at the top. Based on the release notes it appears some minor tweaks were done with no new major features.


----------



## TulsaOK

Ron Barry said:


> Check out the release notes at the top. Based on the release notes it appears some minor tweaks were done with no new major features.


What are these fixes? Can someone explain?

* View banner has been removed from PIP window
* Increased the number of maximum channels


----------



## Rob Glasser

TulsaOK said:


> What are these fixes? Can someone explain?
> 
> * View banner has been removed from PIP window
> * Increased the number of maximum channels


My understanding of the first is that you'll no longer get the view banner when swapping between PIP inputs, though I could be wrong.

As for the second it sounds like the software has a cap on the maximum channels a receiver can be authorized for. The cap must have been too low for all the possible channels now so they increased it.


----------



## n0qcu

Rob Glasser said:


> My understanding of the first is that you'll no longer get the view banner when swapping between PIP inputs, though I could be wrong.
> 
> .


Thaat's what it does. Kind of stupid of them to remove the banner, I hope they put it back.


----------



## KB14

So does the update come gradually for some, cause I haven't got it yet


----------



## TulsaOK

Rob Glasser said:


> My understanding of the first is that you'll no longer get the view banner when swapping between PIP inputs, though I could be wrong.
> 
> As for the second it sounds like the software has a cap on the maximum channels a receiver can be authorized for. The cap must have been too low for all the possible channels now so they increased it.


Glad they got rid of the banner. I usually know which channels I'm PiP'ing.


----------



## KB14

lujan said:


> I bought and then returned the PocketDish (Archos) last year when I found out you couldn't transfer HD shows to the PocketDish. Have they fixed this or is it still only SD material that can be transfered? Also, does the Archos have the fast USB transfer stuff or is it still "real time" transfers?


Will let you know once I get the update


----------



## Rob Glasser

n0qcu said:


> Thaat's what it does. Kind of stupid of them to remove the banner, I hope they put it back.


This is one of those changes will never please everyone. Some like the banner there and some do not. I'm in the camp that does not want the banner. When I have PIP up and running I know the 2 shows I have up. I don't need to see a banner telling me what I'm already watching each time I swap them.


----------



## Ron Barry

I would say I am in Rob's camp and don't consider this change dump at all. Most people use the PIP swap to toggle between two shows they are watching and having the banner pop up as I jump between two programs I already know what I am watching was annoying. I like the tweak and think most PIP swap user will find it a nice little piece of polish. 

Ofcourse there will be some that won't.


----------



## lujan

I agree, if you are using PIP, you already know what you're watching. Also, it's easy enough to press "Cancel" to get information on the show.


----------



## KB14

Still have not received the update, what's taking so long?


----------



## Ron Barry

Roll outs are usually down in a phases so that is something bad is found in the field it does not effect all people in the field. My guess is this is what is happening and it can take up to 2 to 3 weeks to roll out software on some receivers. There is no way to force the update and it is definitely a patience is a virtue situation.


----------



## tomcrown1

!Devil_lol The S L O W Roll Out is A BUG:sure:


----------



## Ron Barry

I am sure that is a joke tomcrown1.. Definitely it is not a bug but is a sound software deployment principle for this type of architecture and deployment situation.


----------



## KB14

That's a bummer, guess I'll have to wait awhile to really use my Archos


----------



## 4bama

Got L448 Tuesday morning and all seems OK... I was hoping DISH added the s/w to support locals on the 8's but not yet... My 508 works great for this feature.


----------



## tomcrown1

Ron Barry said:


> I am sure that is a joke tomcrown1.. Definitely it is not a bug but is a sound software deployment principle for this type of architecture and deployment situation.


Ron yes it is a joke I know i was one of those cry babies who drank red whine everytime I did not get an update.

I fine that it is better not to be one of the first ones to get an update as the cure can be worse than the problem.:grin:


----------



## SingleAction

This latest SW has really messed up my VIP622!

Last nite, in the middle of watching a show from the EHD, the receiver just locked up.

I couldn't even shut it down, just had to pull the plug. Sounds familiar( windows 98).

Today I watched one show again on the EHD, and it was fine. Went to watch another, and it studdered both video and audio. I thought for sure everything on that drive was corrupted.

Until I went to watch something on the internal drive, samething, then I went to live tv, samething!

I had to do a hard reset again. So far so good, but I'm not going to be a happy camper if this is going to become a situation on a daily basis.

Talking about M$, and their auto updates, they let you delete the offending update, and restore the system(XP,Vista) to a time when it was working properly.

I think that if my receiver is working fairly well, and something they download creates havoc, I should be able to delete it!


----------



## SingleAction

Update! I just finished watching a show on the EHD, and went back to live tv. 

Black screen of death!

No picture, and no sound, but the two red lights are on, showing that the 2 timers are still working!

This is the worse fix for problems I never had!


----------



## beaucop

When oh when will an update fix the HDMI issues that so many are experiencing?? I'm very near to switching to D-TV!


----------



## wje

Lots of luck on that. HDMI problems are why I left D* in the first place. Strangely enough, the HR10 had the same broken connector problems the 622 has had.

The compatibility problems aren't necessarily all E*'s fault. Every vendor has had problems with HDMI, because the original spec was, shall we say, less than specific about a number of things.


----------



## Ron Barry

Yes I would Echo wje. I went back beaucop and looked at your previous posts to get a picture of what your situation is. From what I can see. 

You are on your 4th 622. First one rebooted with HDMI, 2nd failed after short period. 3rd lasted longer, 4th had a picture until software went from install image to full version. 

I also looked and could not find a post indicating the make and model of your TV. This is always helpful because perhaps someone else has the same set and could provide their experiences. 

Not sure if you have checked for and TV firmware upgrades. If not, something definitely worth checking. The 4th experience definitely indicates that there is something going on between your TV and the 622 and does not necessarily mean the 622 is at fault. Other possibility is that the version that downloaded into the box could be more strict in terms of HDMI and therefore what was allowed is no longer allowed or it could be a 622 software issue. Either one are equally possible. 

Also you mention a switch in a post. Have you tried bypassing the switch to see if get a picture? A software update could possible exposed an issue that a previous version was letting slide by. 

I guess bottom line. With your posts I don't have a lot of details.. More details the better and perhaps you get get close to the issue you are experiencing.


----------



## Ken Green

KB14 said:


> Still have not received the update, what's taking so long?


The Tech Update notes describe this as a "partial phase," which means some receivers will get it, and others will not. I'd guess if you haven't received it by now, your receiver was probably not targeted in this rollout phase. 
One of my 622's updated to 4.48, the other remained on 4.47.

Oh, and the PiP Banner....buh-bye....IMO a waste of screen space. Personally, I found it very annoying.


----------



## beaucop

Ron, thanks for the response. I feel you sense my frustration. Yes, I tried direct connect and it still doesn't work. And Dish will not send me a new receiver since it appears to be a software problem.

I have a BENQ 8700 projector. My cable is HDMI-DVI. I do have a switch, and my HD-DVD player's HDMI works fine. As I said in one of my previous posts, when I received this receiver, the HDMI worked fine until the software updated, then failed.

I have a pretty good picture with component cables, but it was always a better picture with HDMI.

Again, thanks for your interest and inquiry. Sometimes I feel forgotten by Dish while doling out over $100/month for their service.


----------



## adk0212

beaucop said:


> I have a BENQ 8700 projector.


I have a BenQ 8720 which has worked great with my 622 thru all sw revs (had it for about 18 months now). A buddy of mine has a BenQ 8700 and is not experiencing any problems like you describe, either. Both of us do have scalers in the signal chain, though, so the data stream is not direct from the 622 to the projector.

One thing to keep in mind is cable quality. Cable runs tend to be long(er) in projector installations, and HDMI is very sensitive to signal degradation. I had a flakey low-price HDMI cable once that gave no end of bizarre problems. Also, have you ruled out the HDMI-DVI adapter (if it's not part of the cable)? Miswiring or flakey connection there could be a problem.


----------



## Ron Barry

I would definitely try and rule out the switch as a possibility. Also, have you tried all resolutions and are you getting the same problem. Do you have a long run? If so a good test would be to bring the 622 next to the projector go direct and see if you get a picture. If you do, then you know that there is something odd going on in your installation. Wish there was a BenQ 8700 install with a direct connect to pipe in and give their thoughts. 

Another thing to try on your HDMI switch is to try swapping ports. I have read where this has worked with various devices. Does not make sense but something worth trying.


----------



## MNipper

OK. This may not have started with 4.48 (as I'm somewhat new to using an external drive, and it could have been in previous releases, too), but I figure that it should be reported, and hopefully E* can fix this.

I had tried to delete a couple of recordings that I'd archived from my 622, and was unable to delete them. There are no errors during the delete process. It asks for the confirmation, and goes off like it's going to delete it, but when it's done, the recording is still there. (I have deleted other records, with no issues, prior to this problem cropping up.) These recordings play just fine, from the external drive.

I subsequently transferred several of these back to the receiver, thinking that would also delete them (like it normally does), but it did not. (Again, they transferred fine, and play fine. It's not like they are corrupted, or anything of that nature.)

BUT... what I noticed when I got them copied back to the receiver is that I had Protected each of the "problem" recordings (when I originally recorded them).

My suspicion is that it's not deleting them (from the external media), because they were protected when they were originally copied there.

Of course, when you archive them, you get no visibility to (or ability to use) Protection, so it's not like you can just "turn it off" on the external recording.

Anyway, this is really annoying. If it's going to honor protection (externally), then it should provide the interface necessary to manage it. I have no idea (yet) whether there's a work-around for this, but I'm going to experiment with trying to reset the flag, while it's on the receiver, and then try to copy it back to the external drive. I've never tried to copy something to the drive, that was already there. Obviously if it just doubles up the recording, then it won't help. If it will replace the previous "protected" version (with the unprotected version), then maybe that will allow me to delete it. But regardless of whether that works, or not, this is something that needs to be fixed in the code.

I did a bit of searching, and couldn't find this mentioned (but might have missed something). I'm curious if anyone else has seen this issue, or not?

Thanks for your help & input.


----------



## Ken Green

MNipper said:


> OK. This may not have started with 4.48 (as I'm somewhat new to using an external drive, and it could have been in previous releases, too), but I figure that it should be reported, and hopefully E* can fix this.
> 
> I had tried to delete a couple of recordings that I'd archived from my 622, and was unable to delete them. There are no errors during the delete process. It asks for the confirmation, and goes off like it's going to delete it, but when it's done, the recording is still there. (I have deleted other records, with no issues, prior to this problem cropping up.) These recordings play just fine, from the external drive.
> 
> I subsequently transferred several of these back to the receiver, thinking that would also delete them (like it normally does), but it did not. (Again, they transferred fine, and play fine. It's not like they are corrupted, or anything of that nature.)
> 
> BUT... what I noticed when I got them copied back to the receiver is that I had Protected each of the "problem" recordings (when I originally recorded them).
> 
> My suspicion is that it's not deleting them (from the external media), because they were protected when they were originally copied there.
> 
> Of course, when you archive them, you get no visibility to (or ability to use) Protection, so it's not like you can just "turn it off" on the external recording.
> 
> Anyway, this is really annoying. If it's going to honor protection (externally), then it should provide the interface necessary to manage it. I have no idea (yet) whether there's a work-around for this, but I'm going to experiment with trying to reset the flag, while it's on the receiver, and then try to copy it back to the external drive. I've never tried to copy something to the drive, that was already there. Obviously if it just doubles up the recording, then it won't help. If it will replace the previous "protected" version (with the unprotected version), then maybe that will allow me to delete it. But regardless of whether that works, or not, this is something that needs to be fixed in the code.
> 
> I did a bit of searching, and couldn't find this mentioned (but might have missed something). I'm curious if anyone else has seen this issue, or not?
> 
> Thanks for your help & input.


I just duplicated the process. I took a receiver Protected recording and transferred it to my EHDD. Then went to the EHDD Manage Device, selected the recording (check box), and selected Delete. It was deleted.
This was on my 722 using 4.48. The recording was originally captured and marked protected approximately 3 months ago, after the EHDD was activated.
Perhaps yours were originally recorded/protected prior to activating the EHDD support 

I can't tell you why, but I can offer that a marked protected recording can be deleted from the EHDD after it's transferred with the receiver protect flag enabled.


----------



## vader22

I've always been able to delete a protected recording. My thought was it was protected so the receiver wouldn't delete it, not so you wouldn't delete it.


----------



## TulsaOK

Ken Green said:


> I just duplicated the process. I took a receiver Protected recording and transferred it to my EHDD. Then went to the EHDD Manage Device, selected the recording (check box), and selected Delete. It was deleted.
> This was on my 722 using 4.48. The recording was originally captured and marked protected approximately 3 months ago, after the EHDD was activated.
> Perhaps yours were originally recorded/protected prior to activating the EHDD support
> 
> I can't tell you why, but I can offer that a marked protected recording can be deleted from the EHDD after it's transferred with the receiver protect flag enabled.


I'm running L4.47 on a ViP622. I was able to delete a protected program from the EHDD.


----------



## Ken Green

vader22 said:


> I've always been able to delete a protected recording. My thought was it was protected so the receiver wouldn't delete it, not so you wouldn't delete it.


The receiver will allow a user to delete a protected recording. The protection flag is not there to prevent user deletion, rather it is there to protect a recording from self-deletion in the event the disc is full, and space on the disc is needed, in order for the next recording to fit.

When the HD is full, and needs room for a new recording, the first default is, for the receiver to select the oldest, unprotected recording on the disc to be deleted.

It would be interesting to know (not enough that I would personally take the time to find out), in a case where the EHDD was full, and the oldest recordings on it were originally transferred with the receiver protected flag enabled, if the EHDD would skip those, and move ahead the the oldest unprotected recordings for self deletion, in order to make room on the disc for a new recording.


----------



## TulsaOK

Ken Green said:


> The protection flag is not there to prevent user deletion, rather it is there to protect a recording from self-deletion in the event the disc is full, and space on the disc is needed, in order for the next recording to fit.


Actually, it serves two purposes. If the password is set, the user must enter the password to delete a protected program. At least, that's the way it's worked in the past.


----------



## MNipper

Well.... these replies are all quite depressing. That pretty much means something's "not quite right" on this hard drive.

Since last night, I've copied more recordings from the drive. All of them are coming back with the Protected flag set. Although that may have been set on a few, I know that I didn't set it on this number of recordings. I'm sort of clueless as to what sort of corruption would allow the recordings to work "just fine" (ignoring the "can't delete" problem), but cause the Protection flag to get "applied" in the process of restoring them to the internal drive.

Sorry for the incorrect analysis of this issue.... So, is there something that one can use to repair inconsistencies on the external drive? Also, I can think of no activity that has occurred, that would have caused that data to be corrupted. The external drive operates on a UPS (like all of my AV equipment), so it's not like there's been some power glitch (or something similar) that could have zapped it. Are there any outstanding (known buglets), that are being worked, which relate to corrupted external content?

Any and all input/suggestions appreciated.

(I'm actually in the process of migrating data from this 500GB drive, to a much larger one, so if it truly is corrupted, that won't be the end of the world. But this all raises the frustrating possibility that, without something akin to a 'chkdsk' styled utility, one could build up a considerably large pool of content and then have one annoying bug render it 'unmanageable', just as has happened with this current disk. Again, there needs to be some tool to rectify inconsistencies on external drives, short of having to just re-init the entire disk.)


----------



## BobaBird

MNipper said:


> I had tried to delete a couple of recordings that I'd archived from my 622, and was unable to delete them. ... goes off like it's going to delete it, but when it's done, the recording is still there.


That happened to me a few nights ago. I watched 2 or 3 programs starting around 3:30-3:45am, not immediately after the nightly restart, but before my Seagate Free Agent EHD goes to sleep. Same process and result as yours, except I know the shows had not been protected before or after archiving. After I do a power restart of the EHD I'll be able to delete the shows. Odd that I can access the drive for playback at the same time I can't do a delete.


----------



## Ken Green

TulsaOK said:


> Actually, it serves two purposes. If the password is set, the user must enter the password to delete a protected program. At least, that's the way it's worked in the past.


Correct, it still does. Missed that 

Hmm..wondering if password-protected events are effected once they're transferred to the EHDD. In a "perfect world," you should be able to return the event back to the receiver's HD, but not delete it from the EHDD. The EHDD being a archive storage device, there in, may lie the answer.


----------



## SingleAction

MNipper said:


> Well.... these replies are all quite depressing. That pretty much means something's "not quite right" on this hard drive.
> 
> Since last night, I've copied more recordings from the drive. All of them are coming back with the Protected flag set. Although that may have been set on a few, I know that I didn't set it on this number of recordings. I'm sort of clueless as to what sort of corruption would allow the recordings to work "just fine" (ignoring the "can't delete" problem), but cause the Protection flag to get "applied" in the process of restoring them to the internal drive.
> 
> Sorry for the incorrect analysis of this issue.... So, is there something that one can use to repair inconsistencies on the external drive? Also, I can think of no activity that has occurred, that would have caused that data to be corrupted. The external drive operates on a UPS (like all of my AV equipment), so it's not like there's been some power glitch (or something similar) that could have zapped it. Are there any outstanding (known buglets), that are being worked, which relate to corrupted external content?
> 
> Any and all input/suggestions appreciated.
> 
> (I'm actually in the process of migrating data from this 500GB drive, to a much larger one, so if it truly is corrupted, that won't be the end of the world. But this all raises the frustrating possibility that, without something akin to a 'chkdsk' styled utility, one could build up a considerably large pool of content and then have one annoying bug render it 'unmanageable', just as has happened with this current disk. Again, there needs to be some tool to rectify inconsistencies on external drives, short of having to just re-init the entire disk.)


MNipper,

Have you tried a hard reset (pull the receiver plug) with the EHD still powered up?

This was the only thing that straighten out the situation 448 caused.

I had to do this several times in the last few days.


----------



## MNipper

SingleAction said:


> MNipper,
> 
> Have you tried a hard reset (pull the receiver plug) with the EHD still powered up?
> 
> This was the only thing that straighten out the situation 448 caused.
> 
> I had to do this several times in the last few days.


(BTW, thanks to everyone for pitching in with your input on this problem!)

WELL, this was an interesting suggestion. As you may have imagined, I've cycled the EHD numerous times to no avail, but I hadn't tried cycling the receiver, while the drive was connected.

So... I did that. The very first thing that I tried to do (after it was back up), was to then delete the first recording on the EHD. This was one that I had restored yesterday, but was left undeleted on the EHD. I had also tried to delete it several times (e.g. after power cycling the EHD), and got nowhere. When I deleted it this time, it actually "disappeared". I thought WOW, this is great... problem solved! So, I highlighted the next four behind it (which I had also already restored, and moved to a different EHD). I asked it to delete them as well. It then fell back into the original problem (...went away for a second or so, and then came back as though it was done, but they were still there). I tried just deleting one of those, and got the same result.

Bottom line, cycling the receiver seems to be a solution that is good for at least "one delete". I haven't done another hard reset to see if I could "pick off" another one, but suspect that would work. It would also seem to imply that the data on the EHD is probably fine, and that it is simply some buglet associated with managing the EHD. That's (IMO) a much better scenario. Of course, I have no clue why I'm getting hit with this, and some other folks are not. (Prior to this one oddity, the whole EHD setup has operated perfectly.)

Anyway... that's what I know about this so far. Thanks.


----------



## SingleAction

MNipper,

After I posted this suggestion, I went into the living room to watch a Law&Order SVU, that was on the internal HD, and after about3 mins, it locked up after I tried FF thru the commercial.

I couldn't get out of it, and when I did, lost my picture, but not sound!

It's not the HDMI connector problem, because I can see the banners and menus, just not the picture.

I found doing a soft reset corrects the problem, but I've never seen this bug before 448!

It seems that this is my own private grief.


----------



## SingleAction

So, am I the only one with a VIP622 that has this anomaly after the L4.48, where the receiver locks up, and when I can finally get it to resume, displays a black screen with sound but you still can see the info banners, and menus, in other words, all functions, but a picture?

I do a soft reset, and the receiver works for a while.

I've had this receiver for about a year and a half, and had my fair share of problems (increased pixelation, etc), but nothing like the likes of this bug!!

So am I the only person with this unique one of a kind problem?

I don't think it's a hardware problem, and hopefully the next sw revision will correct this inconvenience.


----------



## Henry

SingleAction said:


> So, am I the only one with a VIP622 that has this anomaly after the L4.48, where the receiver locks up, and when I can finally get it to resume, displays a black screen with sound but you still can see the info banners, and menus, in other words, all functions, but a picture?
> 
> I do a soft reset, and the receiver works for a while.
> 
> I've had this receiver for about a year and a half, and had my fair share of problems (increased pixelation, etc), but nothing like the likes of this bug!!
> 
> So am I the only person with this unique one of a kind problem?
> 
> I don't think it's a hardware problem, and hopefully the next sw revision will correct this inconvenience.


I had a similar problem with my 622, but it happened ages ago. I attributed it to logic lock on the part of the 622 - too many buffered keystrokes until the unit gave up the ghost. Not knowing any better I assumed the recorded program was corrupt and deleted it. I haven't experienced the problem since. I am presently running on L447, but the problem happened over a year ago.


----------



## Ron Barry

First off. I believe when you restore from the EHD to your hard drive it comes up as protected by default. Might be done for the fact that you could have a old movie sitting on a archive. Go to restore it .. Be close to a full drive... then have a timer fire and guess what gets deleted.... Just a guess here, but I do recall my restored shows showing up as protected. 

As for the deletion problem. I seem to remember reading others having similar experiences in either WD or Seagate threads. Is your drive the one that has a lot of extra bells and whistles or a more generic/essentials type drive.


----------



## MNipper

Ron Barry said:


> As for the deletion problem. I seem to remember reading others having similar experiences in either WD or Seagate threads. Is your drive the one that has a lot of extra bells and whistles or a more generic/essentials type drive.


Twas nothing fancy. No built-in power-down functionality, or anything. It always appeared to work flawlessly, less this one issue, and as I mentioned earlier, everything on it played and restored just fine.

Thanks for the help and input.


----------



## SingleAction

Hi Ron,

I was wondering if you read my last two posts, and had any "Tips & Tricks" for me?

SingleAction


----------



## Ron Barry

Yes I read your last few posts. You mention that it appears to lock up and then resume. That is strange like there is a errant process that decides to suck up the CPU or possible some resource contention too... The only tips off the top of my head at the moment would be. Check your counters. See if any of your counters seem high. Also go to the SysInfo Screen and go through the screens they have and see if anything shows up. 

I do have a few questions.... Might help try and track down what is happening or get a better understanding. First the basics. 

1) What channels are you getting this on? Does it appear on all channels or just a few (OTA to SAT for example). 
2) You mentioned you did a FF when it last happened. Was this on a OTA channel or another channel. Guess my point here is to see if the pattern values a few channels or are you getting it on all. 
3) How often are you seeing this. Once a day? every time you sit down. Every 5 minutes etc. 
4) Does it only happen with a channel change or trick mode action or can you be sitting there doing nothing and have it happen.

Sorry I don't have anything concrete. I personally have not seen this happen so my gut tells me to make sure your 622 is not telling you anything through the diag counters or the sys info screens. After that ... Next thing I would do is see if I can find a pattern. I don't recall any other posts on this, but I read a lot of them so perhaps I forgot other posts regarding similar symptoms. 

Well check those things out and we can go from there.


----------



## SingleAction

Ron,
As you may well know at this point, I'm fit to be tied!

It's very simple, this all started with 448!

It never stops amazing me with new anomalies, I was home sick this morning, and the first show that I watched on the EHD was fine until I paused it.

I started the show, and it went into a FF by itself, and I couldn't stop it without shuting down the receiver.

Later on, in the afternoon, almost finishing watching a show (3mim left), not touching the remote, it shut itself down, and reboot.

My wife came home early, and we sat down to have dinner, and I paused a show, and the reciever was recording on the other tuner, the receiver just locked up, destroying what we were watching, and recording on the second tuner!

Ron, I don't watch live tv, everything is canned!


----------



## SingleAction

Ron,
P.S.,

We live in the sticks, and only get sat, not ota for network channels.


----------



## Henry

SingleAction said:


> Ron,
> P.S.,
> 
> We live in the sticks, and only get sat, not ota for network channels.


I love the sticks. One can think clearly there. I envy you.


----------



## SingleAction

HDG said:


> I love the sticks. One can think clearly there. I envy you.


HDG,

Believe me! I'm not complaining about living in the sticks.

We moved up about 10 years ago from Long Island, and I don't miss it.

SingleAction


----------



## Ron Barry

SingleAction said:


> Ron,
> As you may well know at this point, I'm fit to be tied!
> 
> It's very simple, this all started with 448!
> 
> It never stops amazing me with new anomalies, I was home sick this morning, and the first show that I watched on the EHD was fine until I paused it.
> 
> I started the show, and it went into a FF by itself, and I couldn't stop it without shuting down the receiver.
> 
> Later on, in the afternoon, almost finishing watching a show (3mim left), not touching the remote, it shut itself down, and reboot.
> 
> My wife came home early, and we sat down to have dinner, and I paused a show, and the reciever was recording on the other tuner, the receiver just locked up, destroying what we were watching, and recording on the second tuner!
> 
> Ron, I don't watch live tv, everything is canned!


Did these all happen in one day? One thing to do.. "Long Shot" if you have not done it is to pull the cord and wait a few minutes and plug it back in. I am of the opinion ("No evidence to back it up") that memory might not always get cleared out when an update occurs or some boxes memory gets slight corrupted during an update. Power cord should clear out the volatile memory and might bring stability to the box.

I would still try take a look at te counters and see if any seem rather high. Specially the WD and there is one other one that to me seemed to be a good indication of something timeing out in the system.

Well Good to here no OTA because that rules that out. Do you have the box on a UPS or power conditionar. Given you are in the sticks if you are not on one I would be given who knows how good the power quality is where you are at.

Not seeing a lot of reports like yours with L4.48 so I am suspecting something external might have happened or you some hickup in the box during the update.


----------



## SingleAction

Ron,

Thanks for all the help.

The first time the receiver locked up after 448 on 12/5, I was forced to unplug it, it would not respond at all.

Yes to all 3 events happening the same day.

Every day since 448, it seems to do something new to upset me and amaze me at the same time 

We do have a lot of power outages. Every piece of electronic gear is on a voltage regulated UPS.

I'll take a look at the counters.


----------



## mengel

SingleAction said:


> So, am I the only one with a VIP622 that has this anomaly after the L4.48, where the receiver locks up, and when I can finally get it to resume, displays a black screen with sound but you still can see the info banners, and menus, in other words, all functions, but a picture?
> 
> I do a soft reset, and the receiver works for a while.
> 
> I've had this receiver for about a year and a half, and had my fair share of problems (increased pixelation, etc), but nothing like the likes of this bug!!
> 
> So am I the only person with this unique one of a kind problem?
> 
> I don't think it's a hardware problem, and hopefully the next sw revision will correct this inconvenience.


 You might not be the only one.

I got L448 on my 622 last night. I tried watching it this morning, and everything was pixelated on the HD Voom channels. I checked the 61.5 dish signal level (dish 500 running a I yoke, with a singleDP lnb), and it was right where it's always been, which is about 58 for the HD transponders for me. Non hd transponders are in the 70's, so I think 58 should be fine for hd? Anybody know for sure? Weather was ok, no rain or snow.

I did a check switch for the heck of it, but it made no difference on the picture. I then switched to channel 200 CNN, and that came in fine (but is on another dish). I noticed this notice thing appear in the upper right that said: "Press SELECT for CNN Enhanced". I hit the Select button, my tv screen went YELLOW, and the receiver locked up HARD! I had to do a power reset from the front, and it finally reloaded. The Voom channels still were pixelated, but regular non hd channels worked fine. I didn't dare go to CNN and hit the Select button again! Anybody know how to turn OFF that feature, as I don't care to screw up the receiver again.

I just got home from work, there's major snow going on, but the HD Voom channels are now clear and working! Beats me, but I'd like to know what that enhanced thing on Cnn is, and if I could find a way to turn off the notice from constantly appearing. All my equipment is on a UPS. I can read the counters, but I have NO clue what is normal, and what isn't.


----------



## Ron Barry

I will try and type something up as to what is normal on counters when I get the chance.


----------



## JmC

Since receiving 4.48 Tuesday morning, I have noticed that my Freeagent Pro is working properly. It's spindown timer is set to 15 minutes. No longer do I have to remember to turn the thing off.


----------



## Henry

L448 downloaded last night. No problems detected so far.


----------



## Leprechuan

Took long enough.

I got it this morning.
I've yet to notice anything different.


----------



## bernietr

I had this bug on 4.47. It has not been corrected.
After the new schedule downloads, the first timer I try to add will not add the program I want to schedule. It just comes back blank. If have to add another timer on an different channel/time and then I can come back and add the timer that I was trying to add first.

DishNetwork ViP 622 AT250HD DPP 1000.2 L4.48 >HDMI/Composite Net enabled 
VIZIO VX42L LCD 720P HDTV 
Zenith XBS344 DVD/VCR Surround Sound Audio Receiver <Optical DD5.1 / DTS5.1
Panasonic DMR-E30 DVD Recorder >Component
Toshiba HD-A2 HD DVD Player FW ver. 2.7 >HDMI 
LG DN798 Up converting DVD Player >Component
GoDVD CT-200 Video Enhancer (Digital Video Duplicator) >S-video/Composite


----------



## Henry

bernietr said:


> I had this bug on 4.47. It has not been corrected.
> After the new schedule downloads, the first timer I try to add will not add the program I want to schedule. It just comes back blank. If have to add another timer on an different channel/time and then I can come back and add the timer that I was trying to add first.


I had something similar to that happen with my 622, but it turned out to be a screen refresh issue. When something doesn't show immediately on the list, I back out one screen and come back to it. The update always shows then.

Haven't seen the problem in a long time ... and now I have L448, so I hope I never see it again.


----------



## PittsbuRgh R

Ok - so I don't know if this is a new bug or not - but experienced something really odd watching Kings v. Blackhawks tonight on delay (about 25 min delayed). 16 min left in the 2nd period then suddenly 2:00 minutes left in the 2nd. hit the 10 second back button, 16 minutes left in the 2nd then suddenly 2 minutes left in the 2nd let it play for a bit, hit the pause button, unpause....just under 16 minutes left in the period....now seems to be playing fine.


----------



## JmC

JmC said:


> Since receiving 4.48 Tuesday morning, I have noticed that my Freeagent Pro is working properly. It's spindown timer is set to 15 minutes. No longer do I have to remember to turn the thing off.


Looks like I spoke too soon. Last night when I went to watch a movie on the drive it came up with an empty list of programs. But it works OK some of the time.


----------



## socceteer

I am not sure if this was introduced with this level, but I have been experiencing 2 second blackouts every 2 to 3 hours. It is not the satellite connection, because after the black out I can rewind and view what I missed. Both Audio and Video are blacked out.

Is anyone experiencing this too..?


----------



## MikeHou

Just got L4.48 a couple of days ago. 

I like the PIP swap with no banner, however a problem has been introduced.

If I swap to a locked channel, after entering the code and pressing select, the password window doesn't go away. Pressing select or cancel again will remove the window. 

Minor irritation, but a new one.


----------



## Hunter Green

SingleAction said:


> Believe me! I'm not complaining about living in the sticks.
> 
> We moved up about 10 years ago from Long Island, and I don't miss it.


Hello from another recovered ex-Long-Islander! I'm sure looking forward to getting HD locals and real broadband, but like I always tell people who live in town and wonder how I can stand it: "the Internet will reach my front yard faster than the forest will reach yours".


----------



## moman19

HDG said:


> L448 downloaded last night. No problems detected so far.


Ditto. Ho hum.......

I kinda like the calm.


----------



## EVAC41

My dishonline progam is sometimes not working or is very slow.


----------



## TulsaOK

Rob Glasser said:


> This is one of those changes will never please everyone. Some like the banner there and some do not. I'm in the camp that does not want the banner. When I have PIP up and running I know the 2 shows I have up. I don't need to see a banner telling me what I'm already watching each time I swap them.


I like the removal of the banner. However, I can see one issue some may have. Just swapping tuners with no PiP'ing also has no banner. Too bad the code doesn't check to see if a PiP is present before deciding not to show the banner.


----------



## SHADO 1

I still have the picture jitter issue that was introduced with 445.:nono2:


----------



## Henry

SHADO 1 said:


> I still have the picture jitter issue that was introduced with 445.:nono2:


Same here, but it's infrequent and not really annoying.


----------



## Gruss

mwsmith2 said:


> Wow, so I can get any Gen 5 Archos PMP and it'll work with my 622? Man, that's awesome, and also makes me very happy I didn't just recently buy an iPod or Zune. I'd love to transfer stuff to a PMP so I can watch it during lunch.
> 
> Anyone see what the "improvements" are? Are they visible or just behind the scenes stuff?


Could someone explain exactly what "Support for Gen 5 Archos PMP devices" means?

Does this imply direct digital transfer of programming to the device over USB, rather than digital->analog->digital recording? If the 722 has MPEG-2 content, does the Archos recode to MPEG-4 (or does the 722 already recode MPEG-2 to MPEG-4?

I assume you still need to purchase the Gen5 DVR station for the Archos.

(I have no Archos right now, just trying to understand what I would need and what the new s/w gives me).

TIA


----------



## mengel

mengel said:


> You might not be the only one.
> 
> I got L448 on my 622 last night. I tried watching it this morning, and everything was pixelated on the HD Voom channels. I checked the 61.5 dish signal level (dish 500 running a I yoke, with a singleDP lnb), and it was right where it's always been, which is about 58 for the HD transponders for me. Non hd transponders are in the 70's, so I think 58 should be fine for hd? Anybody know for sure? Weather was ok, no rain or snow.
> 
> I did a check switch for the heck of it, but it made no difference on the picture. I then switched to channel 200 CNN, and that came in fine (but is on another dish). I noticed this notice thing appear in the upper right that said: "Press SELECT for CNN Enhanced". I hit the Select button, my tv screen went YELLOW, and the receiver locked up HARD! I had to do a power reset from the front, and it finally reloaded. The Voom channels still were pixelated, but regular non hd channels worked fine. I didn't dare go to CNN and hit the Select button again! Anybody know how to turn OFF that feature, as I don't care to screw up the receiver again.
> 
> I just got home from work, there's major snow going on, but the HD Voom channels are now clear and working! Beats me, but I'd like to know what that enhanced thing on Cnn is, and if I could find a way to turn off the notice from constantly appearing. All my equipment is on a UPS. I can read the counters, but I have NO clue what is normal, and what isn't.


 DishONLINE locks up my 622 dvr everytime I try to use it now. It worked with L4.47, but not with L4.48 since that installed the other day. I guess it doesn't matter much, as I'm not paying $4.99 for ppv on top of my regular bill, so I'll just never use it. I did find out how to go into the menu and turn OFF the enhanced feature icon that was appearing on my CNN, so that no longer locks up. But, I can't use that feature, so that sucks! I don't think they are beta testing their firmwares enough before rolling them out.


----------



## bloom

I just got 4.48, and ran into a new bug. This morning, watching a recorded show, I was kicked back to live TV, and then that show kept rewinding, and repeating, as if someone were hitting reverse, forward, reverse, forward, etc.

Nothing I tried would get the machine out of this loop, or back to the show I was watching. I rebooted, and the problem disappeared.

Anyone seen this before?


----------



## teachsac

SHADO 1 said:


> I still have the picture jitter issue that was introduced with 445.:nono2:


That fix is in the works and being tested.

S~


----------



## imbaaack

Ok, I'm also now experiencing lock ups and a soft reboot after trying to click on Dish Online. Has this been addressed? There is a thread about it.


----------



## BobaBird

bloom, I had something possibly similar a couple nights ago during one of those rare times I watch live TV. I had been watching HD Net delayed, then caught up to live. Every minute or so after that the picture would jump and I'd see the "Live TV" icon. It did not rewind or repeat though. Probably an isolated glitch.


----------



## bloom

Thanks for the reply. The problem happened again last night, and I paid more attention. The machine kept jumping back to channel 7106, our local channel six, and the info banner kept flashing 000 ... 006 ... 000 ... 006 ... 

It looked as though someone kept punching in 006 on the remote. 

I rebooted twice, and the problem came back within minutes. I called Dish, and they suggested changing the remote address and doing another reboot. So far, so good, but we will see.


----------



## imbaaack

imbaaack said:


> Ok, I'm also now experiencing lock ups and a soft reboot after trying to click on Dish Online. Has this been addressed? There is a thread about it.


On top of this, I clicked on Dish On Demand last night and it locked up and caused a soft reboot as well.


----------



## Jerry G

Just discovered that with 4.48 there is no sound, via HDMI, on Los Angeles' PBS station, KCET. Using the built in OTA tuner of my plasma, there is sound. But no sound with the 622. Don't have an optical or analog connection any longer, so can't test those modes.


----------



## KB14

Gruss said:


> Could someone explain exactly what "Support for Gen 5 Archos PMP devices" means?
> 
> Does this imply direct digital transfer of programming to the device over USB, rather than digital->analog->digital recording? If the 722 has MPEG-2 content, does the Archos recode to MPEG-4 (or does the 722 already recode MPEG-2 to MPEG-4?
> 
> I assume you still need to purchase the Gen5 DVR station for the Archos.
> 
> (I have no Archos right now, just trying to understand what I would need and what the new s/w gives me).
> 
> TIA


You do not need the dvr station, and it works relatively well once you install the plugin from archos's website. This is a great feature!


----------



## Ron Barry

Jerry G said:


> Just discovered that with 4.48 there is no sound, via HDMI, on Los Angeles' PBS station, KCET. Using the built in OTA tuner of my plasma, there is sound. But no sound with the 622. Don't have an optical or analog connection any longer, so can't test those modes.


Jerry G. Is is just the one station? if so.. that is really odd. I will have to check that station out myself since I have KCET.


----------



## PittsbuRgh R

BobaBird said:


> bloom, I had something possibly similar a couple nights ago during one of those rare times I watch live TV. I had been watching HD Net delayed, then caught up to live. Every minute or so after that the picture would jump and I'd see the "Live TV" icon. It did not rewind or repeat though. Probably an isolated glitch.


I have had issues on two separate occasions watching Hockey on Center Ice channels while recording watching on delay where the program jumped to a live view without doing anything or hitting any keys on the remote. Hitting the "pause" button and the unpausing, the program jumped back to the where I previously was however got the "preview" of the score...


----------



## MLBurks

I'm having problems while recording one program while watching another (either recorded or live). There will be sound on the channel being recorded but on the other tuner (including OTA) and recorded programs, there is no sound. If I stop the recording in progress or wait for it to end, the problem then stops. Very frustrating.


----------



## Jerry G

Ron Barry said:


> Jerry G. Is is just the one station? if so.. that is really odd. I will have to check that station out myself since I have KCET.


Yes. The lost of sound was only with KCET (on the two subchannels I watch). I noted someone at the AVS forum noted the same issue.

I rebooted the 622 and the sound came back. I have to check it again to make sure the sound is still there.


----------



## triplej

the 4.48 seems to have solved my blinking pt-ax100u hdmi problem. My projector would blink off and on when software 4.44 was introduced I think. They have a fix but I requiired I ship my projector off....I never did even though it was under warranty. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## bflatmajor

Via my optical connection from the 622 to a marantz sr8600 reciever, I get no sound through my left or right speakers. I hear my subwoofer rumbling. I get sporadic sound from my center channel. 

This is on all stations.

Local OTA stations; 
7:00pm access hollywood, 003-01, subwoofer action only
7:00pm americans heartland, 006-01, subwoofe action only
7:00pm frosty the snowman, 13-00, no sound

HD channels;

7:00pm ESPN hd, 140, center channel only
7:00pm NTGEO, 186, center channel and rear surrounds
7:15pm Cinemax hd, 310, Eragon, center channel and rear sounds
7:15pm Test,5710,???, center channel no rear surrounds.

My receiver detects and and recognizes a dolby digital signal and where it should, it also displays 5.1 speakers should be active.

Since this baddddd update, I now have a 3.1 surround system. Center channel, subwoofer and on ocassion, rear surrounds.

Ohh please can I have another firmware upgrade :nono2:  :nono: 

I'm also having issue watching recorded material, but the more I write about it the more pissed off I get. So I wont go there now!!

I live in sacramento
I've unplugged the 622 for about 10 minutes and it returned with the same problems
I've gone into the Dolby digital setting and the only setting is dolby digital/pcm and line mode.
I changed it pcm only and line mode and still no change


----------



## swissy

I was hoping 4.48 would cure an issue I posted in the 4.47 thread. However, I received the update a few nights ago and I still have the same issue:

I have a specific channel that has audio drops. It is pretty frequent (1-3 every 2 min). This does not happen if I connect OTA directly into my TV.

OTA CBS WWMT HD CH 2
VIP 622 Signal 85-95
Yamaha VX2300
Panasonic PX75U

Others with OTA in the region do not seem to be having this problem. Although I am not sure what tuner they are using.

I do know that the local station has changed some settings on their encoder. Our local CBS is terrible for HD, (lots of macro blocking) but it is better than nothing.

The only CBS I watch is football. I have found that if I go back and see if it drops in the same place, it doesn't. Sometimes it does and others it is fine. I can go over the same spot in a football broadcast and repeat the drop only about 70% of the time.

All other OTA stations do not have this issue.


----------



## Ron Barry

bflatmajor said:


> Via my optical connection from the 622 to a marantz sr8600 reciever, I get no sound through my left or right speakers. I hear my subwoofer rumbling. I get sporadic sound from my center channel.
> 
> This is on all stations.
> 
> Local OTA stations;
> 7:00pm access hollywood, 003-01, subwoofer action only
> 7:00pm americans heartland, 006-01, subwoofe action only
> 7:00pm frosty the snowman, 13-00, no sound
> 
> HD channels;
> 
> 7:00pm ESPN hd, 140, center channel only
> 7:00pm NTGEO, 186, center channel and rear surrounds
> 7:15pm Cinemax hd, 310, Eragon, center channel and rear sounds
> 7:15pm Test,5710,???, center channel no rear surrounds.
> 
> My receiver detects and and recognizes a dolby digital signal and where it should, it also displays 5.1 speakers should be active.
> 
> Since this baddddd update, I now have a 3.1 surround system. Center channel, subwoofer and on ocassion, rear surrounds.
> 
> Ohh please can I have another firmware upgrade :nono2:  :nono:
> 
> I'm also having issue watching recorded material, but the more I write about it the more pissed off I get. So I wont go there now!!
> 
> I live in sacramento
> I've unplugged the 622 for about 10 minutes and it returned with the same problems
> I've gone into the Dolby digital setting and the only setting is dolby digital/pcm and line mode.
> I changed it pcm only and line mode and still no change


So what you are saying is that with PCM only or PCM/DD you are getting sporatic sound on the center channel and no sound on your left or right speakers on all channels? Does this happen 100% of the time or random. If random, does changing channels eventually restore the sound? PIP swap restore sound?

How about your RCA outputs. Does this exhibit the same behavior?

Anyone out there got this reciever? if so please comment on your experiences.

There does seems to be a few sound related issues being reported but they appear to be sporatic and not constent. Perhaps these are the same issue manifesting itself in different way or possible can be different issues.


----------



## Moridin

Watching three different DVR events from the HD Discovery channel (not Discovery Theater) yesterday, I noticed that the skip-back-10-seconds button actually caused a rougly 1-second skip forward. Playing around a bit with live programming I noticed the same behavior, but only on MPEG-4 channels. With SD and MPEG-2 HD channels, the correct behavior of skipping back 10 seconds was observed.


----------



## TulsaOK

Moridin said:


> Watching three different DVR events from the HD Discovery channel (not Discovery Theater) yesterday, I noticed that the skip-back-10-seconds button actually caused a rougly 1-second skip forward. Playing around a bit with live programming I noticed the same behavior, but only on MPEG-4 channels. With SD and MPEG-2 channels, the correct behavior of skipping back 10 seconds was observed.


I have seen this as well. Not often though. I think it was on NFL channel. It eventually cleared up.


----------



## Moridin

TulsaOK said:


> I have seen this as well. Not often though. I think it was on NFL channel. It eventually cleared up.


Interesting. I'll keep an eye on things to see if I can narrow down what causes the behavior. At the time, I was moving a movie to the EHD, and I think there was at least one event being recorded, as well.


----------



## moman19

Moridin said:


> Watching three different DVR events from the HD Discovery channel (not Discovery Theater) yesterday, I noticed that the skip-back-10-seconds button actually caused a rougly 1-second skip forward. Playing around a bit with live programming I noticed the same behavior, but only on MPEG-4 channels. With SD and MPEG-2 HD channels, the correct behavior of skipping back 10 seconds was observed.


Hmm.....I noticed this too while watching Planet Earth. I tried to skip back a few seconds to review something and got totally lost. Didn't give it any thought as I was tired. Perhaps it was jumping forward instead. I'll try to duplicate this.


----------



## dbconsultant

Ron Barry said:


> There does seems to be a few sound related issues being reported but they appear to be sporatic and not constent. Perhaps these are the same issue manifesting itself in different way or possible can be different issues.


Yup, still seeing jutter, hearing stutter and audio drop-outs that were introduced with 4.47.



Moridin said:


> Watching three different DVR events from the HD Discovery channel (not Discovery Theater) yesterday, I noticed that the skip-back-10-seconds button actually caused a rougly 1-second skip forward. Playing around a bit with live programming I noticed the same behavior, but only on MPEG-4 channels. With SD and MPEG-2 HD channels, the correct behavior of skipping back 10 seconds was observed.


My husband has been complaining about this also - says "the darn thing has a mind of its own!" when he's trying to skip back. I agree that this seems to happen only on MPEG-4 channels because we don't see it happen when viewing our dvr'd TCM movies.


----------



## beetle02

I am not sure if it has anything to do with the update, but my broadband will not stay connected for more than 2 or 3 minutes after I reset the connection.


----------



## guruka

After receiving the L488 software on my 622, my external USB WD MyBook 750 GB drive (which worked perfectly with previous software versions) is now having problems. 

Everything works as before EXCEPT, if I hit Pause or Stop while watching a recorded program from the Ext USB drive the picture freezes and will not restart play. The receiver itself is not freezing, I just can't resume play from the ext. HD. I have to press View and then walk back through the menus to restart the recorded program on the USB drive and then FF to where I was. 

FF RW and skip all work fine. It's just Stop or Pause that causes the problem to occur. Also, I can no longer delete recorded programs from the ext drive. Anyone else seeing this?

Guess I'll try a full cold boot.

.....G


----------



## guruka

Cold boot (unplug receiver from mains - wait 10m - plug back in) does not help. Symptoms described above persist.

.....G


----------



## MLBurks

guruka said:


> After receiving the L488 software on my 622, my external USB WD MyBook 750 GB drive (which worked perfectly with previous software versions) is now having problems.
> 
> Everything works as before EXCEPT, if I hit Pause or Stop while watching a recorded program from the Ext USB drive the picture freezes and will not restart play. The receiver itself is not freezing, I just can't resume play from the ext. HD. I have to press View and then walk back through the menus to restart the recorded program on the USB drive and then FF to where I was.
> 
> FF RW and skip all work fine. It's just Stop or Pause that causes the problem to occur. Also, I can no longer delete recorded programs from the ext drive. Anyone else seeing this?
> 
> Guess I'll try a full cold boot.
> 
> .....G


My Seagate Freeagent 350GB is doing the same thing. I find though if I unplug it from the back of the DVR while I'm not writing to it or reading from it that it will work fine. If I leave it plugged in for over 15 minutes while it is not in use, then the problems you described become problematic. So I just unplug it until I want to use it, then I unplug it when I'm done. Then while I am actually using it, the drive behaves as it should. Other than the hassle of having to plug and unplug, this is the only way that I know of that eliminates the problem.


----------



## guruka

The Seagate problem is different. That one is because of the auto-spindown (sleep) in the Seagate drives. The WD external drives don't do that.

My problem mysteriously disappeared overnight last night after 3AM auto-reboot, I guess. 

That even after doing a cold boot on my own. Geez... don'tcha just hate mysteries? 

.....G


----------



## epontius

I think I was away from home during the holidays when the update happened. I noticed the other day that may 622 has been having some strange behavior and not certain that this is attributed to the 4.48 update or not...but I have never seen this behavior until now.
Currently my receiver is idle having turned it off last night. However, it is cycling the fan on and a green TV1 light pops on. The fan will run and the light will stay on for a minute or so and then it will shut off and the light will go out. Few seconds later this happens again. The normal Dish standby screen is not displayed on the TV while this happens.
Occasionally all the lights on the front of the unit flash on and then go out and the fan spins down, then this cycle starts all over again. Eventually after unplugging the unit several times, it will power up normally, run through a satellite acquisition and work fine for a time. It has on at least two occasions rebooted while watching live TV, where the unit seems to shut off the fan will spin up the green TV1 light light up and then after a short time the satellite acquisition will appear and everything seems to go back to normal.
I have the 622 connected via HDMI to a Sony DA5300ES which does switching to a Sony KDS-R60XBR2. The 622 is plugged into a Monster Power HDP 2400 surge suppressor. The power is clean and the voltage within normal (the Monster Power unit has a readout). The 622 is in single mode. I have an OTA connected for locals.
I've tried plugging the 622 directly to a wall for power and have disconnected the OTA and the same behavior occurs.
Is this a problem attributed to the 4.48 firmware (I noticed there was a mention of some reboot fixes in the release notes) or known hardware failure behavior? This will be my 2nd 622 to go belly up (the first had HDMI failure) within the year.


Erik


----------



## epontius

Just called Dish and after a few questions about when this started to happen and what software version I had, they are sending a replacement receiver. This will make the second replacement in a year for completely different problems (both happening pretty close after a substantial firmware release). Hopefully the third time is a charm.

Erik


----------



## mhowie

I have begun experiencing some new issues with this L448 software on my 722 receiver.

1) Occasional blank (black) screen when jumping back to previously watched channel ("recall" button).

2) Occasional problem when scrolling through other channels (bottom banner one channel, not fuller screen with multiple channels) -- when "info" selected, information for program currently playing is displayed (vs. information for the program selected).

3) Reduction of signal strength across the board with my OTA local HD channels (I obviously run my OTA antenna into the 722 vs. directly into my television).


----------



## DJ Lon

I don't know if L448 has introduced this but for the first time some programmed timers on my 722 just disappeared at random. I had an event set up for yesterday and another for today and neither one recorded or shows up in my timer or history list. And I really wanted to see _Star Wars: The Legacy Revealed_ in HD.


----------



## Jason F

I just returned home to the same problems that Epontius is having- called tech support, they're sending a new 722.

Disappointing, but at least they're trying to resolve the situation (so far). We'll see how the new unit works, this one has been a champ till all of a sudden. Very strange indeed.....


----------



## epontius

Jason F said:


> I just returned home to the same problems that Epontius is having- called tech support, they're sending a new 722.


I've seen two other reports from different people in other forums of this exact problem happening within the last week. One on the 21st who had his 722 replaced for this problem and the replacement did the same thing within a day, mine started to happen on the 26th, another on the 29th, and Jason F's yesterday.

Erik


----------



## ash

I received L448 and can't access Dishonline. When I try the screen freezes and I have to perform a soft reset to get it back working. It freezes at the menu level and remote stops working. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Ron Barry

Are you connected to the Internet. If so, Do you have an IP address? If yes, what type of firewall protection are you doing? Some things to check first.


----------



## shortspark

Well, I don't know if this has anything to do with the update but last night I noticed a degraded picture on TV2 (622 receiver). The picture on TV1 is perfect, connected via HDMI to my projector. TV2 is connected to a Toshiba TV. The other inputs such as DVD player, Set top box for OTA HD and VCR work perfect. I can only describe the picture as having a lot of grain in it causing the picture to be less clear than before. I've done the checks and everything seems okay. Is there anyone else with this problem? Are there any steps I can take to pin point the problem?


----------



## emoney28

While watching a DVR event the picture will freeze. I can exit out of it, but then my screen is black, and I cannot get it working again, even if I play another event or change the channel. Interestingly enough, the menu screen still works. The 2nd tuner works fine also when this occurs. Only a reboot will get my video back.

I am not certain, but it seemed to start happening with the latest software upgrade at the beginning of the month.


----------



## SingleAction

emoney28 said:


> While watching a DVR event the picture will freeze. I can exit out of it, but then my screen is black, and I cannot get it working again, even if I play another event or change the channel. Interestingly enough, the menu screen still works. The 2nd tuner works fine also when this occurs. Only a reboot will get my video back.
> 
> I am not certain, but it seemed to start happening with the latest software upgrade at the beginning of the month.


I have the same problem on a daily basis, since L4.48.

It doesn't matter what I'm watching, live tv, the internal hdd, or the external hdd!

I find it happens most of the time using ff, or rewind, and pause.

The only way out of it, is to do a soft reset, and this can happen several times a day.

This is not a hardware problem, and most likely will be fixed with the next software version, still very annoying.


----------



## TulsaOK

SingleAction said:


> This is not a hardware problem, and most likely will be fixed with the next software version, still very annoying.


Why are you so sure this isn't a hardware problem? It doesn't seem to be widespread.


----------



## epontius

epontius said:


> Just called Dish and after a few questions about when this started to happen and what software version I had, they are sending a replacement receiver. This will make the second replacement in a year for completely different problems (both happening pretty close after a substantial firmware release). Hopefully the third time is a charm.
> 
> Erik


I just received the replacement and have it activated. So far so good...no spontaneous reboots yet. It downloaded 4.48 as part of the initialization...so we'll see what happens over the next couple of days.

Erik


----------



## logicalnoise

My receiver has also been self rebooting. I called Dish and teh first time they had me do a check switch and cord reset but the problem persisted so I ordered a replacement early this morning I hope that fixes the issue.

EDIT:
It's real bad now. It just in a constant reboot cycle I dont even get a visual signal from it. I unplugged it and will just await my replacement.


----------



## girdnerg

Don't know if this is a 4.48, epg, or hardware problem, but thought I would post it.

So far this has only happend once. The other night I got a couple of recording errors. One was set to record a 30 min show at 4:30 pm but it also recorded the previous hour of that channel. No problem. At least I got the show. This was on an OTA channel (HD).

Later that night another program was set to record for 2 hours (8-10 pm) but it only did the first hour. This was on a sat privided local (SD).

I'm at a loss as to the problem and so far it hasn't happened again.

Rob


----------



## fletch00

I've had over 90 reboots (avg 3/day) in the 1 month I've owned a 722 with the "latest and greatest" code - this includes a replacement unit with not change in reboot behavior.
It seems totally software related, yet they are happy to ship me the 2nd replacement unit - currently sitting in my garage - I am tired of being QA for this company 
re-activating, re-programming 30 dish passes

See my ongoing saga chronicled 
wiki.cocquyt.com/doku.php?id=vip722

Any advice on getting credits for lost service and time appreciated

thanks,
Fletch.



epontius said:


> I've seen two other reports from different people in other forums of this exact problem happening within the last week. One on the 21st who had his 722 replaced for this problem and the replacement did the same thing within a day, mine started to happen on the 26th, another on the 29th, and Jason F's yesterday.
> 
> Erik


----------



## ChuckA

If you have the same reboot experience on the third unit, I would say you have a power issue or a heat issue that needs to be resolved. Something is making the units reboot and I don't think it is software.


----------



## logicalnoise

fletch00 said:


> I've had over 90 reboots (avg 3/day) in the 1 month I've owned a 722 with the "latest and greatest" code - this includes a replacement unit with not change in reboot behavior.
> It seems totally software related, yet they are happy to ship me the 2nd replacement unit - currently sitting in my garage - I am tired of being QA for this company
> re-activating, re-programming 30 dish passes
> 
> See my ongoing saga chronicled
> wiki.cocquyt.com/doku.php?id=vip722
> 
> Any advice on getting credits for lost service and time appreciated
> 
> thanks,
> Fletch.


Yeah my 622 started restarting like mad as well. They sent a replacement but it's thermometer was off and was misreporting the heat inside the machine. I'm awaiting my 2nd replacement.


----------



## Ron Barry

fletch00 said:


> I've had over 90 reboots (avg 3/day) in the 1 month I've owned a 722 with the "latest and greatest" code - this includes a replacement unit with not change in reboot behavior.
> It seems totally software related, yet they are happy to ship me the 2nd replacement unit - currently sitting in my garage - I am tired of being QA for this company
> re-activating, re-programming 30 dish passes
> 
> See my ongoing saga chronicled
> wiki.cocquyt.com/doku.php?id=vip722
> 
> Any advice on getting credits for lost service and time appreciated
> 
> thanks,
> Fletch.


Fletch,

The fact that you are getting 3 reboots a day is definitely not normal by any stretch of the imagination. If you get more than 1 reboot ever 2 weeks(Besides the nightly) I would consider that over acceptable limits.

First off... Why 30 Dish Passes. That actually is high from what people normally have and it could be the trigger to your issue if it is software related. If you are watching a particular program "LOST" for example, use a ALL or New timer. Dish Passes should be used for when your are hunting for shows with a given person or topic. Not sure if you are doing this but I believe I have like 4 to 5 Dish Passes at most. Yes you should be able to create 30, but I would change it if possible and see if your issues goes away. If it does... Well we know where the issue lies and we can work from there.

I will try and read your saga when I get the chance.... Hopefully it has details as to how you use your box because either there is a power issue, external issue triggering your 722 to reboot, or your particular use case is triggering a bug. All three are possibilities form my vantage point.


----------



## TulsaOK

fletch00 said:


> I've had over 90 reboots (avg 3/day) in the 1 month I've owned a 722 with the "latest and greatest" code - this includes a replacement unit with not change in reboot behavior.
> It seems totally software related, yet they are happy to ship me the 2nd replacement unit - currently sitting in my garage - I am tired of being QA for this company
> re-activating, re-programming 30 dish passes
> 
> See my ongoing saga chronicled
> wiki.cocquyt.com/doku.php?id=vip722
> 
> Any advice on getting credits for lost service and time appreciated
> 
> thanks,
> Fletch.


:welcome_s Fletch00

How is your receiver connect to the electrical source? UPS, surge protection, etc? Sounds like this may be a power issue.


----------



## girdnerg

girdnerg said:


> Don't know if this is a 4.48, epg, or hardware problem, but thought I would post it.
> 
> So far this has only happend once. The other night I got a couple of recording errors. One was set to record a 30 min show at 4:30 pm but it also recorded the previous hour of that channel. No problem. At least I got the show. This was on an OTA channel (HD).
> 
> Later that night another program was set to record for 2 hours (8-10 pm) but it only did the first hour. This was on a sat privided local (SD).
> 
> I'm at a loss as to the problem and so far it hasn't happened again.
> 
> Rob


Update:
The recording problem has not repeated.

New (minor) problem is that on many occations I have run into a black screen but the sound is there (sound but no picture).

Once was tuning to a OTA channel - going up one channel and then back down brought it back.

Several times I have paused a previously recorded event, gone to a different input on the TV, and when I come back the picture is gone but the progress bar is still there - stop and restart the event brings everything back.

One other weird thing was that I was watching a recorded program and the progress bar stopped working. It showed 0 mins remaining and the bar at the bottom was clear. The program played all the way thru tho.

I'm reporting these because the 622 has never done these things before and my setup has not changed in any way, shape, or form.

Any suggestion?

Rob


----------



## fletch00

Yes, support asked me this too - its plugged right into the wall (also tried a surge protector)
And I can tell its a lockup/crash because the 722 will stop responding to input for 10-20 seconds BEFORE rebooting (vs a power cut which would imediately cut the video)

thanks



TulsaOK said:


> :welcome_s Fletch00
> 
> How is your receiver connect to the electrical source? UPS, surge protection, etc? Sounds like this may be a power issue.


----------



## fletch00

I came from Tivoland where "pass" terminology was the only one - and so I naturally thought that was the one to use 
You are implying Dish Passes are more likely to cause this issue? I will try that on my next box (BTW can I transfer the contents of my current 722 to the replacement via external USB drive?)
Can I upload the logs from my 722 for analysis to pinpoint the source of the crashes?
(I am a unix sysadmin and this is the standard operating procedure in my line of work)
There should be a debug log of what the 722 is in the process of doing when it crashes - from that any bugs can be isolated.
Is Dish not prepared to debug issues at this level or have I just not escalated this to the right tech manager?

thanks,
Fletch



Ron Barry said:


> Fletch,
> 
> The fact that you are getting 3 reboots a day is definitely not normal by any stretch of the imagination. If you get more than 1 reboot ever 2 weeks(Besides the nightly) I would consider that over acceptable limits.
> 
> First off... Why 30 Dish Passes. That actually is high from what people normally have and it could be the trigger to your issue if it is software related. If you are watching a particular program "LOST" for example, use a ALL or New timer. Dish Passes should be used for when your are hunting for shows with a given person or topic. Not sure if you are doing this but I believe I have like 4 to 5 Dish Passes at most. Yes you should be able to create 30, but I would change it if possible and see if your issues goes away. If it does... Well we know where the issue lies and we can work from there.
> 
> I will try and read your saga when I get the chance.... Hopefully it has details as to how you use your box because either there is a power issue, external issue triggering your 722 to reboot, or your particular use case is triggering a bug. All three are possibilities form my vantage point.


----------



## fletch00

Here is a snapshot of the dianostics counters page from my 722 (which has rebooted twice in the last 45 mins):
04) Miniwatchdogs 16632
05) Latest Watchdog Type: 3
06) Kernel Panic: 0
07) OS Monitor WD: 248 : 35
08) AC Pwr/Hw WD: 4 (they did have me unplug it a few times)

HDD High Temp 120 F

any insights?


----------



## redbird

My 622 which does not reboot shows:
miniwatchdogs: 0
latest watchdog type: 4
kernel panic: 0
OS monitor WD: 0: 0
AC power/HD WD: 1

All those watchdogs indicates your box is too busy. Try unplugging any ethernet or USB connections, they may be noisy.


----------



## Ron Barry

fletch00 said:


> I came from Tivoland where "pass" terminology was the only one - and so I naturally thought that was the one to use
> You are implying Dish Passes are more likely to cause this issue? I will try that on my next box (BTW can I transfer the contents of my current 722 to the replacement via external USB drive?)
> Can I upload the logs from my 722 for analysis to pinpoint the source of the crashes?
> (I am a unix sysadmin and this is the standard operating procedure in my line of work)
> There should be a debug log of what the 722 is in the process of doing when it crashes - from that any bugs can be isolated.
> Is Dish not prepared to debug issues at this level or have I just not escalated this to the right tech manager?
> 
> thanks,
> Fletch


Not sure about the Dish Pass, but having that many is not a usual use case I hear so It is a possiblity though I do no of one person that has a lot of Dish Passes so I would think it is not a likely one.

The WD Timers is the key.. Way out of wack. Question is what is causing them. Yes there is a way to upload logs, but don't do it unless instructed.

HOw many timers and timer events do you have? Timer events can be seen by hitting DVR twice and timers are the number of timers you have created. Can see this on the timer list.


----------



## MotoSport

Hello All,
Couple basic 622 issues, hopefully.
1. I just connected to the net and was wondering if I can or need to update the firmware manually. 
2. I have to re-boot the receiver and the ehdd every time i back up a program to the ext drive. Any known fixes?


----------



## HobbyTalk

1. You can't.
2. What model HDD do you have?


----------



## MotoSport

Seagate FreeAgent Pro 750 gb


----------



## fletch00

22 timers 501 events

In the process of converting dish passes to timers - I deleted the first pass (law & order - all re-runs) - immediate lockup followed by a reboot.

when do I get my QA check  ?



Ron Barry said:


> Not sure about the Dish Pass, but having that many is not a usual use case I hear so It is a possiblity though I do no of one person that has a lot of Dish Passes so I would think it is not a likely one.
> 
> The WD Timers is the key.. Way out of wack. Question is what is causing them. Yes there is a way to upload logs, but don't do it unless instructed.
> 
> HOw many timers and timer events do you have? Timer events can be seen by hitting DVR twice and timers are the number of timers you have created. Can see this on the timer list.


----------



## Ron Barry

There was another use that was up over the 500 Timer events and was having similar issues. My guess is there is a bug at that level and I think the first step would be to evaluate your timers and see what ones can be converted from Dish Pass to All/New or weekly. 

Couple things to keep in mind. 

1) Weekly and daily timers will move up to 4 hours in either direction I believe if the show you selected is moved in the guide. 

2) All will recorded shows in the past you might have missed. New will record only new shows. I personally tend to go with All just in case there is a mistake in the guide data and delete the shows I already have seen. 

My suggesting is try and get yoru timer events down into the 400 range and see if the issue goes away.


----------



## fletch00

Ok, I deleted "Comedy Central Pr" dish pass (39 events)
Locked up and rebooted ~2 min later
waiting for it to come back up now...

Deleted 8 event Dish Pass - same thing - lock up and reboot ~2 min later
waiting for it to come back up now...

Deleted 0 event timer for "Lost" - NO REBOOT!

Deleted 34 event timer - NO REBOOT!

Deleted 38 event timer - NO REBOOT!

Deleted 29 event timer - NO REBOOT!

Deleted 42 event timer - NO REBOOT!

Well, this seems promising...its much more responsive now when doing timers

thanks for the tips - will update with what happens long term..

Current diag snapshot:
04) Miniwatchdogs: 16665
05) Latest WD Type: 3
06) Kernel panic: 0
07) OS Monitor WD: 281 : 35
10) Queue ID/Count: 7 : 140



Ron Barry said:


> There was another use that was up over the 500 Timer events and was having similar issues. My guess is there is a bug at that level and I think the first step would be to evaluate your timers and see what ones can be converted from Dish Pass to All/New or weekly.
> 
> Couple things to keep in mind.
> 
> 1) Weekly and daily timers will move up to 4 hours in either direction I believe if the show you selected is moved in the guide.
> 
> 2) All will recorded shows in the past you might have missed. New will record only new shows. I personally tend to go with All just in case there is a mistake in the guide data and delete the shows I already have seen.
> 
> My suggesting is try and get yoru timer events down into the 400 range and see if the issue goes away.


----------



## Henry

Over the last three days I've experienced an issue with my 622 when I go interactive to check the local weather. Twice upon exiting back to normal programming, the 622 has gone into an auto-reboot. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## fletch00

I have had No reboots in almost 2 days (since converting Passes to timers)
Very happy I received this support - it solved my problem



fletch00 said:


> Ok, I deleted "Comedy Central Pr" dish pass (39 events)
> Locked up and rebooted ~2 min later
> waiting for it to come back up now...
> 
> Deleted 8 event Dish Pass - same thing - lock up and reboot ~2 min later
> waiting for it to come back up now...
> 
> Deleted 0 event timer for "Lost" - NO REBOOT!
> 
> Deleted 34 event timer - NO REBOOT!
> 
> Deleted 38 event timer - NO REBOOT!
> 
> Deleted 29 event timer - NO REBOOT!
> 
> Deleted 42 event timer - NO REBOOT!
> 
> Well, this seems promising...its much more responsive now when doing timers
> 
> thanks for the tips - will update with what happens long term..
> 
> Current diag snapshot:
> 04) Miniwatchdogs: 16665
> 05) Latest WD Type: 3
> 06) Kernel panic: 0
> 07) OS Monitor WD: 281 : 35
> 10) Queue ID/Count: 7 : 140


----------



## DJ Lon

After having L448 for a while I can say I haven't noticed the "With closed-caption enabled, turn receiver off. TV1 shows "Press SELECT to Watch TV" but no banner messages. Turn the receiver on and the captions disappear completely on every channel (TV1 only)" bug at all--it appears to be fixed.

However...

I've been off work this past week and have found what appears to be another CC bug: If I turn on [receiver] TV2 _first_ in the morning then when I turn on TV1 later there will be no captions on any channel [on TV1] and have to reboot the receiver to make CC reappear. I tested this in a number of ways each morning including turning off TV2 before turning on TV1, leaving TV2 on and then turning on TV1 and not turning on TV2 at all. The only time this didn't happen was when I didn't turn on TV2 at all. Very strange...and it doesn't affect TV2 captions at all, they always display fine.


----------



## Ron Barry

fletch00 said:


> I have had No reboots in almost 2 days (since converting Passes to timers)
> Very happy I received this support - it solved my problem


Well obviously reboots are not acceptable period and I think you might have ran into an issue.. After a few weeks please provide an update. From all the posts I have read, 22 timers and 500 timer events is not the typical experience.

Glad it appears that we might have got a work around here. For others.. My suggestion has always been Dish Passes when you are hunting down a particular show or show by an actor or on a certain topic. Use All and New to record series type shows.


----------



## GravelChan

Xandir said:


> However...
> 
> I've been off work this past week and have found what appears to be another CC bug: If I turn on [receiver] TV2 _first_ in the morning then when I turn on TV1 later there will be no captions on any channel [on TV1] and have to reboot the receiver to make CC reappear. I tested this in a number of ways each morning including turning off TV2 before turning on TV1, leaving TV2 on and then turning on TV1 and not turning on TV2 at all. The only time this didn't happen was when I didn't turn on TV2 at all. Very strange...and it doesn't affect TV2 captions at all, they always display fine.


That is strange, I had a 622 and recently upgraded to a 722. I have never had this particular problem happen to either one.

My receiver is always in dual mode and TV 2 is almost always turned on before TV 1 in the morning. Don't know if it makes any difference but TV 1 is normally turned off before TV 2 at night.


----------



## Ray_Clum

Ron Barry said:


> Well obviously reboots are not acceptable period and I think you might have ran into an issue.. After a few weeks please provide an update. From all the posts I have read, 22 timers and 500 timer events is not the typical experience.


Last time I checked I was about 30 timers and somewhat over the events. This is what happens when you have a 4 year old into Sponge Bob Square Pants. It tries to record something like 6-8 times per day, and that's only specifying either Nick or Nick West. Plus my shows and the wife's shows... we're easily at 30 timers, some have nothing in them (Last Comic Standing on NBC) some have a bunch (Sponge Bob).


----------



## Ron Barry

What do you mean by Some What over the events Ray_Clum.. Are you saying you are at 500+ with 30 timers? 

22 timers is low... 500 Timer events are high... I think I am around 30 with about 300 timers. My gut is telling me also that a Dish Pass is more costly in terms of resources as a All or New timer. Just a gut guess so I always use a New or All timer over a Dish Pass unless I am hunting for a particular show or topic.


----------



## DJ Lon

GravelChan said:


> My receiver is always in dual mode and TV 2 is almost always turned on before TV 1 in the morning. Don't know if it makes any difference but TV 1 is normally turned off before TV 2 at night.


TV1 is in living room and TV2 is in bedroom. When I go to work I don't turn on TV2 at all, only TV1. And TV1 gets turned off first and TV2 last at night.


----------



## Ray_Clum

Ron Barry said:


> What do you mean by Some What over the events Ray_Clum.. Are you saying you are at 500+ with 30 timers?


That was a guess on my part. I just checked and with 29 timers I've got 257 events. So the memory goes as one gets older...


----------



## orenr

Maybe someone mentioned this, but I couldn't find it
Since I got 4.48, the banner doesn't disappear by itself anymore. It used to disappear after ~10 seconds, but now it stays there forever. It's annoying, it requires one extra key press...


----------



## Ron Barry

orenr.. I have not seen this on my box.. What are the steps? By banner goes away.


----------



## fletch00

Still no reboots - I've closed the saga for now ;^)
http://wiki.cocquyt.com/doku.php?id=vip722

thanks again to those who helped with suggestions



fletch00 said:


> I have had No reboots in almost 2 days (since converting Passes to timers)
> Very happy I received this support - it solved my problem


----------



## orenr

Ron Barry said:


> orenr.. I have not seen this on my box.. What are the steps? By banner goes away.


No particular steps. I go into the guide, then exit. The banner goes up, as it used to, but doesn't go away anymore


----------



## TulsaOK

orenr said:


> No particular steps. I go into the guide, then exit. The banner goes up, as it used to, but doesn't go away anymore


Have you done a "power cord reset"?


----------



## orenr

This occurred to me too, last night, and it solved the problem. Everything's OK now. Sorry for the false alarm...


----------



## wallyworldnc

The first day I used my 722 I had problems with playing back some recordings. On two different shows my playback ended 5 to 7 minutes before the show was over. It mas not due to late starts since the program recorded immediately after that on the same channel started at the beginning. I called dish and reported problem but they said they did not know of a problem. They had me restart the receiver (power button for 10 seconds) and when it restarted the record playback worked perfectly. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## beetle02

I am on my 2nd ViP722. This one has rebooted a few times but not like the first one (3 reboots a day). I have it plugged in a dedicated outlet (one outlet on a breaker) so I don't think it is a power issue. My first 722 did not start the rebooting until after the software was updated. Also my broadband does not stay connected.

I do not use the Dish Pass, only the all or new options. And I only have 11 timers set up. Last night I was recording a movie on TV2 and watching a program on TV1. I decided to record the last 20 minutes of the TV1 show and as soon as I confirmed I wanted to record the remainder of the program the 722 rebooted.

Thanks


----------



## TulsaOK

beetle02 said:


> I am on my 2nd ViP722. This one has rebooted a few times but not like the first one (3 reboots a day). I have it plugged in a dedicated outlet (one outlet on a breaker) so I don't think it is a power issue. My first 722 did not start the rebooting until after the software was updated. Also my broadband does not stay connected.
> 
> I do not use the Dish Pass, only the all or new options. And I only have 11 timers set up. Last night I was recording a movie on TV2 and watching a program on TV1. I decided to record the last 20 minutes of the TV1 show and as soon as I confirmed I wanted to record the remainder of the program the 722 rebooted.
> 
> Thanks


You might pick up an inexpensive UPS unit and see if that helps. It's good insurance anyway.


----------



## beetle02

TulsaOK said:


> You might pick up an inexpensive UPS unit and see if that helps. It's good insurance anyway.


I did put a UPS on it a couple of days ago. Since I did it has only rebooted once that I know of. I also deleted one timer that recorded multiple times in a day. Maybe that will help.

Thanks


----------



## lujan

It's just a minor annoyance but was wondering if anyone else has noticed this. When I turn the 622 off in the evening right before I turn the TV off as well I notice that the 622 will show a program on another channel right before it turns off. It lasts for only a split second but it will show the satellite channel even if you're tuned to an OTA channel right before it goes into standby. Anyone else notice this? I've had two 622's and have noticed it on both.


----------



## 4bama

lujan said:


> It's just a minor annoyance but was wondering if anyone else has noticed this. When I turn the 622 off in the evening right before I turn the TV off as well I notice that the 622 will show a program on another channel right before it turns off. It lasts for only a split second but it will show the satellite channel even if you're tuned to an OTA channel right before it goes into standby. Anyone else notice this? I've had two 622's and have noticed it on both.


If you noticed, the brief video you see is from the "other" tuner. In shared, single mode my 622 does the same thing, have not tried dual mode. My guess is the 622 shows the video from the other tuner until it realizes you're in signal mode and there is no other user watching tuner 2.

As you said, it's very brief and not a problem..


----------



## buzzcut

posted this in the "622" thread, but, maybe should have posted it here.

anyway, have been getting random "white flashes"---very similar to flashbulbs going off. this has been happening for a couple of weeks now. contacted Dish on Jan 21st. have contacted them twice since, but, they say there is "no status report" at this time.

funny thing is, it only happens when channels are broadcasting sporting events (and, no, it's pretty obvious the "flashes" are not actual flashbulbs). when they show close-ups, or, switch back to the studio, the "flashes" do not occur---but, occasionally occur when they show highlights from an event. though, while watching the Big Ten Network on Sunday afternoon, i believe it was "flash free", but, did notice the problem on some other sporting events. 

i did check the sd tv2, and, same thing happens on that tv. so, i assume it is not a "tv thing".

i hope a resolution to this matter can be found soon. at times, it can get rather annoying (well, it is rather annoying---period).


----------



## Jim5506

Are you able to record these flashes?


----------



## buzzcut

Jim5506 said:


> Are you able to record these flashes?


guess i never thought about recording one of the sporting events and seeing if they show up. maybe i will give that a whirl tonight.

these "flashes" are very quick (that's why i compared them similar to a flashbulb going off), and, the whole screen doesn't go white---so, your not losing the picture. plus, it's kinda like a white streak across the screen---albeit, not an "even" streak (appears that it can be a bit wider on one end than the other).

anyway, hope to hear from Dish soon.

when i contacted Dish, they did say it was probably a software problem.


----------



## buzzcut

buzzcut said:


> guess i never thought about recording one of the sporting events and seeing if they show up. maybe i will give that a whirl tonight.
> 
> these "flashes" are very quick (that's why i compared them similar to a flashbulb going off), and, the whole screen doesn't go white---so, your not losing the picture. plus, it's kinda like a white streak across the screen---albeit, not an "even" streak (appears that it can be a bit wider on one end than the other).
> 
> anyway, hope to hear from Dish soon.
> 
> when i contacted Dish, they did say it was probably a software problem.


just got a chance to look at ESPN and see some basketball highlights. the flashes were occuring during these highlights---so, i hit the record button and went back and took a look. sure enough, the flashes are on the recording.


----------



## Ron Barry

Is there a particular program you see this on consistently. Would be nice to get a separate confirmation on this issue.


----------



## buzzcut

Ron Barry said:


> Is there a particular program you see this on consistently. Would be nice to get a separate confirmation on this issue.


first off, let me say, i know nothing about the technical aspects of satellite tv.

to answer your question: it has appeared during the broadcast of basketball and hockey games---can't speak for other sporting events at this time. the flashes have occured on CBS, ABC, TNT, ESPN, ESPN2, Big Ten Network (although, did not notice this occurance while watching the BTN the other night), not sure about the NFL network at this time. watched a bb game on ESPN Tuesday night---noticed a couple quick ones early, then, the game appeared to be "flash free". maybe Dish is working on it. was also watching a different game (can't remember which channel, though) and thought, yahoo, maybe it's fixed----but, then a few flashes creaped in.
anyway, while they do not appear to be quite as numerous as earlier, they still appear---at least on some channels.

been over a week since i reported this---definitely not fixed---as of Tuesday, Jan. 29th. starting to get a bit frustrated.


----------



## HobbyTalk

I never see this issue so I don't think it is a widespread "Dish" problem. I think it is something local to your setup.


----------



## buzzcut

HobbyTalk said:


> I never see this issue so I don't think it is a widespread "Dish" problem. I think it is something local to your setup.


yeah, kinda figured this might be a problem with my setup. haven't come across anyone with a similar type of situation. like i mentioned in an earlier post, the problem is noticeable on both my lcd hdtv and the standard tv2---so, i assume it's not a "tv" problem. Dish hasn't exactly gone "out of its way" to contact or update me. i have had to contact them first. i am just about ready to contact them again.

just seems weird it's happening when there is a broadcast of a sporting event---plus, just started in the last couple of weeks (have had the hdtv since August).


----------



## lujan

This has been happening since I first got the 622 almost 2 years ago and I'm surprised that it has not been corrected. I set a timer to record "House" last night at 8:15 after the super bowl (from the guide). I knew that the game would probably last longer than the set time so I went into the timer and clicked on the "Edit" button to set the end time for another half hour later (9:45 instead of 9:15). Just like always the timer stopped the recording at 9:18 because of the default 3 minutes later that is automatically set. I started watching the recording before the end time so fortunately, I only missed about 2 minutes of the show but this should have been fixed after two years. Don't you think?


----------



## Henry

lujan said:


> This has been happening since I first got the 622 almost 2 years ago and I'm surprised that it has not been corrected. I set a timer to record "House" last night at 8:15 after the super bowl (from the guide). I knew that the game would probably last longer than the set time so I went into the timer and clicked on the "Edit" button to set the end time for another half hour later (9:45 instead of 9:15). Just like always the timer stopped the recording at 9:18 because of the default 3 minutes later that is automatically set. I started watching the recording before the end time so fortunately, I only missed about 2 minutes of the show but this should have been fixed after two years. Don't you think?


I read somewhere in the User's Guide that came with the 622 that "Editing" a timer rendered it useless. I stopped doing that and now delete one and create a new one. I don't know if they ever fixed that.

I, too had my own sort of adventure last night. I can only conclude that running overtime and not being able to update the EPG on the fly created a situation that lead to this...

I set my 622 to record the game, the post-game and House - three timers so I could cover all bases.

Well, silly me. 

The game ran over into the post-game slot, so I deleted the House timer and waited until the post-game show ended.

I waited for House to start. It started at 8:40 (M). I pressed "Record", thus telling the 622 to record it and used the Stop Recording Manually option. 38 minutes into House, the 622 stopped recording all by itself.

The wife would have killed me if I didn't catch the end of House, so I immediately had to start yet another timer to catch the remainder of the episode, even though the EPG incorrectly showed that the local news was running.

And the moral of that story is: Software is only as good as its creator's ability to predict and intercept unforseen events and their unintended consequences.


----------



## TulsaOK

lujan said:


> This has been happening since I first got the 622 almost 2 years ago and I'm surprised that it has not been corrected. I set a timer to record "House" last night at 8:15 after the super bowl (from the guide). I knew that the game would probably last longer than the set time so I went into the timer and clicked on the "Edit" button to set the end time for another half hour later (9:45 instead of 9:15). Just like always the timer stopped the recording at 9:18 because of the default 3 minutes later that is automatically set. I started watching the recording before the end time so fortunately, I only missed about 2 minutes of the show but this should have been fixed after two years. Don't you think?


Next time, select the timer and choose "options", then select "end late" however many minutes you want. I have to do this continually during NFL season with programs on CBS. I also did this with House last evening and it worked very well.


----------



## TulsaOK

HDG said:


> I read somewhere in the User's Guide that came with the 622 that "Editing" a timer rendered it useless. I stopped doing that and now delete one and create a new one. I don't know if they ever fixed that.
> 
> I, too had my own sort of adventure last night. I can only conclude that running overtime and not being able to update the EPG on the fly created a situation that lead to this...
> 
> I set my 622 to record the game, the post-game and House - three timers so I could cover all bases.
> 
> Well, silly me.
> 
> The game ran over into the post-game slot, so I deleted the House timer and waited until the post-game show ended.
> 
> I waited for House to start. It started at 8:40 (M). I pressed "Record", thus telling the 622 to record it and used the Stop Recording Manually option. 38 minutes into House, the 622 stopped recording all by itself.
> 
> The wife would have killed me if I didn't catch the end of House, so I immediately had to start yet another timer to catch the remainder of the episode, even though the EPG incorrectly showed that the local news was running.
> 
> And the moral of that story is: Software is only as good as its creator's ability to predict and intercept unforseen events and their unintended consequences.


That's a lot of trouble to go through when you can simply select the timer and add minutes to the end of the program you wish to record.


----------



## lujan

TulsaOK said:


> Next time, select the timer and choose "options", then select "end late" however many minutes you want. I have to do this continually during NFL season with programs on CBS. I also did this with House last evening and it worked very well.


Thanks, I'll try that next time.


----------



## girdnerg

TulsaOK said:


> Next time, select the timer and choose "options", then select "end late" however many minutes you want. I have to do this continually during NFL season with programs on CBS. I also did this with House last evening and it worked very well.


I had the same results using this option. I set it to end 60 mins late and it still stopped after only recording 1 hour ??? All of the other times I've used this option, it has worked like it should.

Rob


----------



## Slordak

Anyone know where we are on the 1080i field ordering problem only visible in single mode described in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=81461

... This is an irritating screw-up on 1080p sets.


----------



## beetle02

I thought my reset problem had stopped but Saturday it reset 3 times that I know of, twice I was recorded a movie on TV2 and the third time I was watching a recorded program. It did OK Sunday and Monday but today all I did was turn on TV1 (wake it up from standby), it came on, I saw the picture for about 2 seconds and then it reset itself.

In my case it is not a power problem. I have the 722 plugged into a dedicated outlet, nothing else on the circuit. I have monitored the voltage and the plug is wired correctly. I now have it plugged it into a UPS. The resets did not start until the software upgrade.


----------



## mengel

I found out another bug that's only hit me since 4.48 on my VIP622, that's hooked up via component cable. I have it set to single mode, and am only using it on one tv. I can't duplicate it at will yet, so don't know the exact pattern. It seems however to work like this, but might not be confined to this: if I'm recording a local tv channel, but one provide by Dish (NOT OTA), and then skip to another channel, (in each case it happened when I went to MONSTERSHD) all of a sudden the MONSTERSHD channel will be Blacked-out, no video at all, but I can hear audio just fine. IF I go back to the channel that's recording, that one has both video and audio as it should. If I go back to the other screen via jumping to it, or even through the PIP window, that one is still black video. At this point the first time this happened, (a month or more ago) a complete reset got both pictures again. Nothing else seemed to help.

This time, I tested by stopping the recording on the one local tv channel, and the video came back on MONSTERSHD as long as it wasn't recording! When I started the local channel recording again, MONSTERSHD video blacked out again! I've since tried to duplicate it, but can't do it at will. I don't get it, and can't figure out why this seems to happen at random. Anybody have any ideas?


----------

